# 2007 Dik Deposits



## derb (Jan 4, 2006)

FYI
I sent an email to http://www.dikhololo.co.za/ with CC info on payment of 2007 weeks and asking to deposit 2007 weeks.

Judy replied they will apply  the payment  March 1st.


----------



## SciTchr (Jan 8, 2006)

*2007 Dik*



			
				derb said:
			
		

> FYI
> I sent an email to http://www.dikhololo.co.za/ with CC info on payment of 2007 weeks and asking to deposit 2007 weeks.
> 
> Judy replied they will apply  the payment  March 1st.



Same here. I had read that they were accepting payment in January, but Mareleize said no when I spoke with her. So, March it is.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 12, 2006)

Our DIK fees were processed and our week has been deposited. Unfortunately, the date is 12/2006.  I have to say that our SA week has done a nice job for us, but,every year trying to pay the fees and end up with a suitable week is Very Stressful. 


Give me a fixed week any day. This is our only floater. I'll never own another.


----------



## janej (Feb 3, 2006)

*How long did it take them to respond?*

I emailed Jenny about my MF 2006 on Dec 12th.  Nothing seemed to happen so far.  I emailed again through the web site earlier this week.  I have not heard back yet.  

I wonder how much time I should give them.

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## janej (Feb 13, 2006)

*Got my week deposited today!*

It is very fast this time.  I got a Dec 2006 week.  That is perfect for me.  It is not so bad to pay MF late.


----------

